# Glasgow AFC Scan / blood test options?



## twjp (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi All,

We are heading to Greece for a cycle some time next month.  My wife will need a couple of Antral Folicle Count scans and we have also been asked to get a "blood estradiol measurement".  

I have contacted GCRM who have advised that the cost of the latter test would be £50 but there is also an additional "external service charge" of £50 for every appointment too.  

Funds are already tight due to treatment and travel costs.  Are there any other options in Glasgow for these tests who do not charge the additional £50 fee?  It doesn't seem like a lot in the grand scheme of things but that £50 could get us a night in our hotel!

Thanks!


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi there
I had treatment abroad but always used GCRM for scans, tests etc.  The additional cost must be fairly new as I was certainly not aware of it.

The only other places that I can think of are the Nuffield and perhaps the ACU (Assisted Conception Unit) at the Glasgow Royal Infirmary.  Although an NHS hospital, the latter also provides fertility treatment on a private basis although at much reduced rates.  They may be able to do individual tests that way too.  I believe it was known as GRMU. No harm in asking anyway.

Only other option would be to check with your GP to see if they can help.

Good luck!
Turia x


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

twjp try http://www.ultrasound-direct.com/, I have been there once for a scan- basic place but does the job

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## twjp (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Folks.

Not been on for a while but thanks for the replies.  We ended up getting scans done at Nuffield which has been smooth so far.  No admin fee either so works out cheaper than GCRM for the same result.


----------

